# Telecommunication Engineer - 2633



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Hello Friends,
I am starting this thread so that all the Telecom Engineers plus the Networking Engineers can connect here. We all can be a united force to combat any hurdle that we will face and can create a better place for all the folks who are already connected though wires or wirelessly.
Some of us are at initial state of the process and some are at the later stage. Already there are lot of helpful people helping each other but the main purpose for starting this thread is to solve problems particularly related to telecom and networking domain, be it at the ANZSCO selection stage, Skill assessment stage, filling EOI, lodging VISA, etc. I have gone through certain threads related to Telecom (2633) but nearly all of them are dead now.
We all can be connected as a community be it in our own country or once we will reach to our goal that is Australia. On that note lets get it started.
Cheers Guys!!!


----------



## mandamn (Jul 12, 2017)

Which code are you referring for Networking Engineer?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

mandamn said:


> Which code are you referring for Networking Engineer?


In some cases a telecom engineer is also called as a network engineer basis the responsibilities. But as per the ANZSCO generally we call a computer network engineer as a network engineer.
And again it all depends on technology you are working, if it is related to telecommunication domain then the engineer is called as telecom network engineer and if the technology is related to computer science domain then it is computer network engineer. As in my previous organisation (Ericsson) my technology domain was DWDM and later packet core (SGSN/GGSN) and my designation was Network Planning Engineer.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

The thread is intended to share updates for jobs 263311/263312.
please share your updated status of visa processing so that others can know what to expect.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I have 60 points and I thought I would get an invite in first or mostly in second round. But I dont see that to happen. Just wish that 2633 will not ho into pro rata 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

The update i can give from Myimmitracker is only updated information about our invitation is
Invitation for a person with 70 points and EoI Effective date 30/5/2017

I think it will better if you put this as signature and add the date of effect of EOI.
Have you applied for 190 and 489?





Kunwar ankush said:


> I have 60 points and I thought I would get an invite in first or mostly in second round. But I dont see that to happen. Just wish that 2633 will not ho into pro rata
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am starting this thread so that all the Telecom Engineers plus the Networking Engineers can connect here. We all can be a united force to combat any hurdle that we will face and can create a better place for all the folks who are already connected though wires or wirelessly.
> Some of us are at initial state of the process and some are at the later stage. Already there are lot of helpful people helping each other but the main purpose for starting this thread is to solve problems particularly related to telecom and networking domain, be it at the ANZSCO selection stage, Skill assessment stage, filling EOI, lodging VISA, etc. I have gone through certain threads related to Telecom (2633) but nearly all of them are dead now.
> We all can be connected as a community be it in our own country or once we will reach to our goal that is Australia. On that note lets get it started.
> Cheers Guys!!!


After you.


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

OCCUPATION:
Telecommunication Engineer
VISA Subclass : 189
INVITATION: 1 Feb 2017 with 60 points+5 (now)
VISA lodged: 6th March
CO ASSIGNED:22 March 2017
REQUESTED DOCUMENTS:Employment Evidence
IP: 27 March 2017
VISA GRANT DATE:???????

AGE : 30
SKILL: 15
ENGLISH :10
WE: 5+5(NOW)



Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

laxswa said:


> OCCUPATION:
> Telecommunication Engineer
> VISA Subclass : 189
> INVITATION: 1 Feb 2017 with 60 points+5 (now)
> ...


Hope you will get the grant soon.
It would be great if you share something about the technologies you work in.


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hope you will get the grant soon.
> It would be great if you share something about the technologies you work in.


I am working for an operator...mostly into rollout project management...taking care of RAN part...currently i am doing TRx Expansion..i use winfiol to check site remotely after all installation done properly....previously i have worked in ericsson and worked actively in field...

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

laxswa said:


> I am working for an operator...mostly into rollout project management...taking care of RAN part...currently i am doing TRx Expansion..i use winfiol to check site remotely after all installation done properly....previously i have worked in ericsson and worked actively in field...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Informative


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

I want to know is there any one in this group has submitted his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) category and waiting for EOI results in July 2017.By this we can approximately estimate our timeline for invitation.


Thanks
Malik Amjad Ali

__________________
EA Applied : 23-Apr-2017
EA Certificate Awarded : 17-Jun-17
Profession : 263312( Telecommunication Network Engineer)
EOI Applied : 19-Jun-17
Total Points Claimed : 60 points


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

Until first allotment of may all persons with 60 points are invited. This month invitation numbers are low, as per current status we only invitation was given to 70 points. So if you can improve the English score try to do so. Otherwise, i think it might take August 2nd invitation



amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know is there any one in this group has submitted his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) category and waiting for EOI results in July 2017.By this we can approximately estimate our timeline for invitation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know is there any one in this group has submitted his/her EOI under Telecommunication Network Engineer(263312) category and waiting for EOI results in July 2017.By this we can approximately estimate our timeline for invitation.
> 
> ...


I applied under 263312 on 18th May with 60 points. No chance in July basis current invitation round.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks Ankush for opening this thread , by the way My name is also Ankush and I have also applied for the same category


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> Thanks Ankush for opening this thread , by the way My name is also Ankush and I have also applied for the same category


Cool man, hope to get in touch with more and more telecom people. It definitely going to help all of us.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

I was searching for teleco group on this Forum for so many days, In-fact I have opened one thread for Teleco Engg , but no one joined .


Thanks N Regards

Ajju

---------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 263312, Telecommunications Network Engineer 
IELTS: L-8/R-7/W-6.5/S-7: 07 April 2017
EA MSA (Fast Track): 18 April 2017
PTE-A: L 66, R 78, S 77, W 71 : 25 May 2017
EA outcome: +Ve response 7 Jul 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points : 06 Jul 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Trying to keep this thread on top hoping that more telecommunication members would join in. 
Regards and good luck,


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Please try and get as many telecom guys as possible. So that we can have insights at every level 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

ajjucpy said:


> Thanks Ankush for opening this thread , by the way My name is also Ankush and I have also applied for the same category


Hi there, 
If you dont mind, would you please share us something about your application?


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> Hi there,
> If you dont mind, would you please share us something about your application?


I have applied for ANZSCO Code: 263312, Telecommunications Network Engineer. Cleared IELTS with L-8/R-7/W-6.5/S-7 on 07 April 2017. Filed documents for Skill assessment (Fast Track): 18 April 2017. After that It was a long wait, in the mean time I gave PTE and my result took some time to come around 5 working days(PTE-A: L 66, R 78, S 77, W 71 : 25 May 2017):frusty: .However,on 24th May AO asked for additional info, which I uploaded on 29th May. After that there was a silence of 2 weeks . On June 20th AO asked for additional info and mentioned, this will be my last chance to upload data . I uploaded the additional info again on 23rd June. Post that there was again a waiting session ( fingers crossed) and got +Ve response 7 Jul 2017:clap2: And finally I submitted my EOI on 06 Jul 2017.

Split of my Points:-
Total points - 65
Age - 25
Exp - 15 
Edu - 15
PTE-A - 10


Thanks N Regards

Ajju

---------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 263312, Telecommunications Network Engineer 
IELTS: L-8/R-7/W-6.5/S-7: 07 April 2017
EA MSA (Fast Track): 18 April 2017
PTE-A: L 66, R 78, S 77, W 71 : 25 May 2017
EA outcome: +Ve response 7 Jul 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points : 06 Jul 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> I have applied for ANZSCO Code: 263312, Telecommunications Network Engineer. Cleared IELTS with L-8/R-7/W-6.5/S-7 on 07 April 2017. Filed documents for Skill assessment (Fast Track): 18 April 2017. After that It was a long wait, in the mean time I gave PTE and my result took some time to come around 5 working days(PTE-A: L 66, R 78, S 77, W 71 : 25 May 2017):frusty: .However,on 24th May AO asked for additional info, which I uploaded on 29th May. After that there was a silence of 2 weeks . On June 20th AO asked for additional info and mentioned, this will be my last chance to upload data . I uploaded the additional info again on 23rd June. Post that there was again a waiting session ( fingers crossed) and got +Ve response 7 Jul 2017:clap2: And finally I submitted my EOI on 06 Jul 2017.
> 
> Split of my Points:-
> Total points - 65
> ...


You can also share your technology areas.


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Ajju, 
I completed my SA last year. However, I've just cleared Pte65 recently and applied EOI just a little bit sooner than you. Hopefully, we will be invited in several rounds.
My experience in telecommunications:
- after graduation, deploy and commission, maintain air traffic management systems like DVOR, UHF-VHF radio, VSAT.. For 4-5 years
- then, Value added services systems in mobile field (sms, smpp, ringbacktone...)


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

I am hoping for getting the invite maximum by August 2nd round.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> You can also share your technology areas.


I am working in a vendor , and have worked on CDMA, WCDMA/UMTS and IMS technologies in NSS domain. I have an experience of 11+ Years.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

dinh3phan said:


> Thanks for sharing Ajju,
> I completed my SA last year. However, I've just cleared Pte65 recently and applied EOI just a little bit sooner than you. Hopefully, we will be invited in several rounds.
> My experience in telecommunications:
> - after graduation, deploy and commission, maintain air traffic management systems like DVOR, UHF-VHF radio, VSAT.. For 4-5 years
> - then, Value added services systems in mobile field (sms, smpp, ringbacktone...)


I am not able to predict in which round I will get an invite ,can say something only once occupation ceilings is public.


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

ajjucpy said:


> I am not able to predict in which round I will get an invite ,can say something only once occupation ceilings is public.


Totally agree. However, hope is free... So :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

thanks dear


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

How does this pro rata basis work in this invite process. Is it that Telecom 1000 is divided into 12 equal portions or something else. Please help in understanding


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

ajjucpy said:


> How does this pro rata basis work in this invite process. Is it that Telecom 1000 is divided into 12 equal portions or something else. Please help in understanding


Fortunately, our occupation hasn't been pro rata, just yet. Ive heard that if an occupation is pro rata, it will work the way like your mention in order to spare room for other occupations in a round and to give opportunities for newly high pointers in coming rounds throughout a financial year.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> How does this pro rata basis work in this invite process. Is it that Telecom 1000 is divided into 12 equal portions or something else. Please help in understanding


In a simple language if your occupation is under pfo rata then people with higher ponits would get the invite DOE is also considered. Otherwise you should get the direct invite in the next invitation round if youf job is not pro rata.
But starting this year they have only given invites to high pointers.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks fellas


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Is anyone has idea around about in how many days latest draw of 12th July SOL list will be updated and displayed on website.Because there is still 21st Jun 2017 ceiling SOL ceiling update is shared

Regards,

Malik Amjad Ali


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone has idea around about in how many days latest draw of 12th July SOL list will be updated and displayed on website.Because there is still 21st Jun 2017 ceiling SOL ceiling update is shared
> 
> ...


Anywhere from 6 to 16 days.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

amjad066 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone has idea around about in how many days latest draw of 12th July SOL list will be updated and displayed on website.Because there is still 21st Jun 2017 ceiling SOL ceiling update is shared
> 
> ...


Probably on 19th or 20th


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

10 more days to come...


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

I also submitted my Eoi on 10/05/2017 for 263311 with 60 points . Still waiting for invite


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> I have created a whatsup group for 2633. Please join it
> Follow this link to join Our WhatsApp group: https://chat.whatsapp.com/6XdcS2h89nBAjw31cVsfuB


Subscribed.


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

NOMADINAU said:


> I have created a whatsup group for 2633. Please join it
> Follow this link to join Our WhatsApp group: https://chat.whatsapp.com/6XdcS2h89nBAjw31cVsfuB


Subscribed, too.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

I have created a tracker for 2633 Please update your info in it 
The yellow marked ones are just taken from myimmitracker
If you can update in that site also
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9rhrY7zdS8reDRJY09fSk1RTEk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great initiative.. 2633 professionals needed a thread like this one.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

updated link
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9rhrY7zdS8reDRJY09fSk1RTEk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Subscribed...


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Another day goes by, 9 more days to come.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

And 8 if you are in India.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## gauravkap1 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Acs or ea*

Hi
Btech in Computer Science and work experience in Telecom
Whether to approach EA or ACS


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> In some cases a telecom engineer is also called as a network engineer basis the responsibilities. But as per the ANZSCO generally we call a computer network engineer as a network engineer.
> And again it all depends on technology you are working, if it is related to telecommunication domain then the engineer is called as telecom network engineer and if the technology is related to computer science domain then it is computer network engineer. As in my previous organisation (Ericsson) my technology domain was DWDM and later packet core (SGSN/GGSN) and my designation was Network Planning Engineer.


Hi,
I did Electronic Engineer (BE Electronics) and working in Ericsson for more than 6 years in the field work as Microwave Transmission Engineer, So I can apply for Australian Immigration as Electronic Engineer or Telecom Field Engineer? or Telecom Network Engineer? Please reply.

Actually I want to get the State Sponsorship but the problem is there is no space available in states as Electronic Engineer, but there is a lot of space as Telecom Field Engineer or Telecom Network Engineer.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> Hi,
> I did Electronic Engineer (BE Electronics) and working in Ericsson for more than 6 years in the field work as Microwave Transmission Engineer, So I can apply for Australian Immigration as Electronic Engineer or Telecom Field Engineer? or Telecom Network Engineer? Please reply.
> 
> Actually I want to get the State Sponsorship but the problem is there is no space available in states as Electronic Engineer, but there is a lot of space as Telecom Field Engineer or Telecom Network Engineer.


Did u study any subject about telecom during your BE??


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Did u study any subject about telecom during your BE??


Hi Thanks for your quick reply. I just typed my selected subjects from my bachelor transcript which are related to Telecommunication and Computers.

1st Semester
Introduction to Computing

2nd Semester
Introduction to C++ Programming

3rd Semester
Digital Electronics
Amplifiers and Oscillators

4th Semester
Electromagnetic

5th Semester
Microprocessor and Interfacing Techniques
Signals and Systems

6th Semester
Electromagnetic Waves and Radiating System
Analog and Digital Communication

7th Semester
Computer Communication and Networking
Digital Signal Processing
Telecommunication System Design and Applications

8th Semester
Microwave Engineering
Laser and Fiber Optics

Final Year Project:
I utilized Wireless Transmitters and Receiver in my project


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> Hi Thanks for your quick reply. I just typed my selected subjects from my bachelor transcript which are related to Telecommunication and Computers.
> 
> 1st Semester
> Introduction to Computing
> ...


Semester 8 did the trick for you, telecom field engineer is better option as there are very applicants in that occupation.

Looking at current scenario electronics and telecom engineer occupation will not be easy to crack.
So check the roles and resp associated with 2633 and 3132, which ever suits best to your roles n resp apply to that.


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Semester 8 did the trick for you, telecom field engineer is better option as there are very applicants in that occupation.
> 
> Looking at current scenario electronics and telecom engineer occupation will not be easy to crack.
> So check the roles and resp associated with 2633 and 3132, which ever suits best to your roles n resp apply to that.


Yes I want to grab the state sponsorship as Telecommunication Field Engineer of NSW as their 95% space is still available, the main problem with me is I cannot get more than 6 each in IELTS due to tough and hectic 24/7 job with no annual leaves.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> Yes I want to grab the state sponsorship as Telecommunication Field Engineer of NSW as their 95% space is still available, the main problem with me is I cannot get more than 6 each in IELTS due to tough and hectic 24/7 job with no annual leaves.


Write your points distribution


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Write your points distribution


Age: 30
IELTS: 0
Experience: 10
Qualification: 15
Total= 55


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> Age: 30
> IELTS: 0
> Experience: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Total= 55


Appear for IELTS and try to get 6 in all so that you cal atleast get your skills assessed and then try for PTE


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Appear for IELTS and try to get 6 in all so that you cal atleast get your skills assessed and then try for PTE


How about applying for state sponsorship as they are easy chances to get 190 (55+5) with IELTS 6 in each as Telecom Field Engineer or Telecom Network Engineer.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> Yes I want to grab the state sponsorship as Telecommunication Field Engineer of NSW as their 95% space is still available, the main problem with me is I cannot get more than 6 each in IELTS due to tough and hectic 24/7 job with no annual leaves.


No state sponsorship for any telecom engineer for more than an year that I know of. At least two of my friends with 55+5 points waiting for state invite for 15 plus months. Only way around for telecom engineers is getting 8 years of experience (15 exp points) or score 7 in each IELTs module (10 points) and secure 189 invite.


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> No state sponsorship for any telecom engineer for more than an year that I know of. At least two of my friends with 55+5 points waiting for state invite for 15 plus months. Only way around for telecom engineers is getting 8 years of experience (15 exp points) or score 7 in each IELTs module (10 points) and secure 189 invite.


Thanks for adding a valuable information, you got assessment as Telecom Network Engineer, what was your degree title?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> Thanks for adding a valuable information, you got assessment as Telecom Network Engineer, what was your degree title?


My Degree title was BS Electrical Engineering with Specialization in Telecommunication Engineering. I would recommend you to go for Telecom Network Engineer as well. Also 3 weeks of IELTs prep ll do the magic. I only prepared for 4 days. Got all 7s except listening which was 6.5


----------



## atif_r0x (May 23, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> My Degree title was BS Electrical Engineering with Specialization in Telecommunication Engineering. I would recommend you to go for Telecom Network Engineer as well. Also 3 weeks of IELTs prep ll do the magic. I only prepared for 4 days. Got all 7s except listening which was 6.5


My degree title is BE Electronics, with no specific specialization. I also did ME Electronic Systems Engineering besides job but ME degree is no useful I believe for immigration purpose.

Below are selected subjects related to Telecom and Computers I studied during Bachelors. Can we go through both Telecom Field Engineer and Telecom Network Engineer for assessment?

1st Semester
Introduction to Computing

2nd Semester
Introduction to C++ Programming

3rd Semester
Digital Electronics
Amplifiers and Oscillators

4th Semester
Electromagnetic

5th Semester
Microprocessor and Interfacing Techniques
Signals and Systems

6th Semester
Electromagnetic Waves and Radiating System
Analog and Digital Communication

7th Semester
Computer Communication and Networking
Digital Signal Processing
Telecommunication System Design and Applications

8th Semester
Microwave Engineering
Laser and Fiber Optics

Final Year Project:
I utilized Wireless Transmitters and Receiver in my project


----------



## gauravkap1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Pl guide for this
BTech in CSE and work experience in Telecom Sector
Which agency will assess EA or ACS


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

atif_r0x said:


> My degree title is BE Electronics, with no specific specialization. I also did ME Electronic Systems Engineering besides job but ME degree is no useful I believe for immigration purpose.
> 
> Below are selected subjects related to Telecom and Computers I studied during Bachelors. Can we go through both Telecom Field Engineer and Telecom Network Engineer for assessment?
> 
> ...


Your subject stream seems fine. Now all you have to do is to write top notch CDRs covering telecom related aspects and also your on job experience and how u used the things u learnt from ur degree on job. Getting positive outcome for CDRs won't be a tough ask.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

gauravkap1 said:


> Pl guide for this
> BTech in CSE and work experience in Telecom Sector
> Which agency will assess EA or ACS


If you have studied any telecom subject which is related to your work then EA is the option. If you go by acs then your exp will not be considered


----------



## gauravkap1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> If you have studied any telecom subject which is related to your work then EA is the option. If you go by acs then your exp will not be considered


I have studied Data Communications,DIGITAL CIRCUITS and LOGIC DESIGN,and Data Communications /Computer Networks .

But Btech Title is Computer Science and Engineering.

Does EA assess Work Experience based on CDR or it takes into account Btech also


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

gauravkap1 said:


> I have studied Data Communications,DIGITAL CIRCUITS and LOGIC DESIGN,and Data Communications /Computer Networks .
> 
> But Btech Title is Computer Science and Engineering.
> 
> Does EA assess Work Experience based on CDR or it takes into account Btech also


What CDRs you will write should match to atleast one subject that you have studies in your Engineering.
And basis your current roles and resp you can decide upon ANZSCO.


----------



## gauravkap1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> What CDRs you will write should match to atleast one subject that you have studies in your Engineering.
> And basis your current roles and resp you can decide upon ANZSCO.


can you please send your contact number


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

gauravkap1 said:


> can you please send your contact number


Cant send you my number as you are new in the forum


----------



## gauravkap1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Cant send you my number as you are new in the forum


So I should apply via CDR process to EA irrespective of Btech in computer Science.
I want to confirm whether EA takes into account JOB duties against nominated occupation
or Btech Stream also matters like


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> No state sponsorship for any telecom engineer for more than an year that I know of. At least two of my friends with 55+5 points waiting for state invite for 15 plus months. Only way around for telecom engineers is getting 8 years of experience (15 exp points) or score 7 in each IELTs module (10 points) and secure 189 invite.


A friend of mine has received nomination from NSW with 65+5 in May, that why I also tried 55+5 hoping that they would issue one day. However, if we get 65, it doesn't make sense much to ask for nomination.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

gauravkap1 said:


> So I should apply via CDR process to EA irrespective of Btech in computer Science.
> I want to confirm whether EA takes into account JOB duties against nominated occupation
> or Btech Stream also matters like


All the three aspects are significant, your CDR should reflect the roles and resp mentioned in the ANZSCO and your trchnology domain should match with atleast one subject from Engineering


----------



## Rehan88 (Mar 15, 2017)

*query*

Hi

This is Noreen Rehan.I want to apply for 189.

I am a Telecom Engineer.

I have following points.

30 for age.

15 for degree assessment.(my degree is already assessed by EA)

5 for my husband's engineering technologist(his degree is assessed by EA)

Now I have total 50points in a current situation. 

I have 5years experience in Research and Development in the engineering university of Pakistan.

Please guide me how to claim rest 10 points for having 5years experience in Research and Development of the university?

Guide me further how and through which channel my Research and Development experience is assessed in order to get 10points? Would Engineers Australia consider Research and development work experience in the Engineering University for skill employment assessment?

Hope to hear from you soon.
Thanks and regard


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Rehan88 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is Noreen Rehan.I want to apply for 189.
> 
> ...


As far as I can understand, your experience is of working in a university, right? Now what kinda research and development work your were doing there is the area of concern. If that work was related to Telecommunications and you can write about it in your career episodes, then you can claim points for your experience. If not, then I would recommend you to prepare for IELTs, get 7s in each module and claim 10 points for English language. In case you are claiming experience, you should also have pay slips for those 5 years, FBR tax return documents for those 5 years and bank statements for those 5 years showing your employer paying you for each month for the work you are doing there.


----------



## Rehan88 (Mar 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> As far as I can understand, your experience is of working in a university, right? Now what kinda research and development work your were doing there is the area of concern. If that work was related to Telecommunications and you can write about it in your career episodes, then you can claim points for your experience. If not, then I would recommend you to prepare for IELTs, get 7s in each module and claim 10 points for English language. In case you are claiming experience, you should also have pay slips for those 5 years, FBR tax return documents for those 5 years and bank statements for those 5 years showing your employer paying you for each month for the work you are doing there.


thanks for your reply. I have all pay slips, bank statements and tax return certificates. can you tell me, is that possible for me to claim 10points for research and development experience in the university? and my experience related to telecommunication research and projects.
thanks


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Rehan88 said:


> thanks for your reply. I have all pay slips, bank statements and tax return certificates. can you tell me, is that possible for me to claim 10points for research and development experience in the university? and my experience related to telecommunication research and projects.
> thanks


If you can write CDRs and show that you applied the telecommunication knowledge you gathered from your BS degree in your work, you are good to go as far as I can speculate. Go through MSA booklet for CDR guidelines. You ll understand what I am trying to convey here.


----------



## Rehan88 (Mar 15, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> If you can write CDRs and show that you applied the telecommunication knowledge you gathered from your BS degree in your work, you are good to go as far as I can speculate. Go through MSA booklet for CDR guidelines. You ll understand what I am trying to convey here.



but I already assessed my cdr before with positive outcome. can I assess my experience through skill employment assessment of EA?
Do I need to write down CDR for experience assessment as my bechalor degree already been assessed from EA.
THANKS


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Rehan88 said:


> but I already assessed my cdr before with positive outcome. can I assess my experience through skill employment assessment of EA?
> Do I need to write down CDR for experience assessment as my bechalor degree already been assessed from EA.
> THANKS


Hmmm, so ur assessment has already been done. Well I am not sure how to proceed from there in terms of getting your experience assessed. I don't know if DIBP will check if your experience is relative to your skill assessment or not. Lets wait for someone on this forum who can guide better


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Rehan88 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is Noreen Rehan.I want to apply for 189.
> 
> ...


Hello Rehan,

Open the roles and responsibilities under different telecom occupation codes and check which matches your profile the best. Then post here, I think we can help better then because you are the best person to analyse that.


----------



## njbal68 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi there,
This forum is quite helpful. I am currently working as ICT Technician - full time and about to finish 1 year next month.

I have lodged my EOI on 18th June 2017 with 60 points in subclass 189 and occupation is Telecommunications Engineer 263311. Roughly, when can i expect the invitation.

Also, can i claim 5 points for work experience as a ICT Technician.

60 points
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
Australian education - 5 points
PTE(A) - 10 points
EOI - 18/07/17
PCC - Done
AFP - Done
Degree assessment - Done


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

HI All, 
Pl clarity my below doubt.
1. If I submit EOI of 190 in two different stats ( NSW and Tasmania) and I receive invitation from both of them. If I don't want to lodge VISA and at the same time I want to go for 189 ( New EOI for 189 ). Can I do that ? or I have to wait for 60 days ( 190 visa Invitation expiry time) to file new EOI for 189 ?

2. If I don't lodge 190 visa after invitation, can I file EOI again after 60 days in the same state ( NSW for example) ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

njbal68 said:


> Hi there,
> This forum is quite helpful. I am currently working as ICT Technician - full time and about to finish 1 year next month.
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 18th June 2017 with 60 points in subclass 189 and occupation is Telecommunications Engineer 263311. Roughly, when can i expect the invitation.
> ...


No one can answer without occupation ceilings. Ask this question next week or try find it out yourself. Here: SkillSelect Look under 
Occupation ceilings


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> HI All,
> Pl clarity my below doubt.
> 1. If I submit EOI of 190 in two different stats ( NSW and Tasmania) and I receive invitation from both of them. If I don't want to lodge VISA and at the same time I want to go for 189 ( New EOI for 189 ). Can I do that ? or I have to wait for 60 days ( 190 visa Invitation expiry time) to file new EOI for 189 ?
> 
> 2. If I don't lodge 190 visa after invitation, can I file EOI again after 60 days in the same state ( NSW for example) ?


1. Yes - I am assuming you lodged 3 separate EOI.

2. Usually state ignores you if you don't accept the 1st time. You can lodge but it will most likely be a new EOI not with the old one.

Lastly, you need to stop posting your same question 3 times. I already answered the same thing twice in two different board.

Please read: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## njbal68 (Jul 11, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> njbal68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Hi Zack,
Thanks for the reply. I do check it everyday my friend ?. Because 1 of my friend got invitation within 2 days in march 2017. He said that around 400 seats were available during that time out of 1000.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

njbal68 said:


> Hi Zack,
> Thanks for the reply. I do check it everyday my friend ?. Because 1 of my friend got invitation within 2 days in march 2017. He said that around 400 seats were available during that time out of 1000.


It's the start of new year, plus we don't know the ceiling yet. Last year 1000 people were invited in Telecom. This year it might just be 200. It varies year by year.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

njbal68 said:


> Hi Zack,
> Thanks for the reply. I do check it everyday my friend ?. Because 1 of my friend got invitation within 2 days in march 2017. He said that around 400 seats were available during that time out of 1000.


But scenario is very different in 2017 after July. So, I would suggest accept tge invitation from wherever you getting it.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1. Yes - I am assuming you lodged 3 separate EOI.
> 
> 2. Usually state ignores you if you don't accept the 1st time. You can lodge but it will most likely be a new EOI not with the old one.
> 
> ...


Thanks zaback21


----------



## manishadk (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello guys,

All of you seem to be already much further in the process of getting the Visa. I am just starting out and need some help with the initial works and steps. 

I have graduated as electronics and communications engineer(B.E) in 2014 july but since then worked as a web developer for nearly 3 years, changing a few companies along the way.... so I think my experience is not valuable enough and in fact not related to telecommunication.

But I want to apply in the telecommunication SOL so .... I the first step is to get the CDR.... SInce I dont have any actual work experience in telecom.... I might use my college projects as the career episodes.. all three of them... Will this have any impact on my CDR assessment ? 

Any suggestion you guys can give regarding the CDR... for guys like me without work experience in the telecom field .... will the college projects be enough ? What is the one thing I must be careful of before submitting CDR ? 

Also, if everything goes right and I get the CDR ... say in couple of months ... should I apply for EOI... or wait for another year ? Or whats the thing with application ... is there some months where there is more probability than other .... 

I dont know much ...so I might have asked some stupid questions .. but it would be great if you guys could point me in the right direction . Thanks !


----------



## manishadk (Jul 21, 2017)

Also guys, I have worked in BTS tower configuration for llike 6 to 7 months initially but I took hand cash as payment so I dont have the payment slip or proof.... will it be wise to use a career episode based on that work ? I can get a letter of experience but no payment slip.... anyways what should s guy like me do regarding preparing CDR in telecom, with only college degree and experience in unrelated field. Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

manishadk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> All of you seem to be already much further in the process of getting the Visa. I am just starting out and need some help with the initial works and steps.
> 
> ...


Can't answer about CDR, but better read this first 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

New List: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

MLTSSL= SOL + CSOL

STSOL = CSOL


----------



## manishadk (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks "zaback21". Will read it


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

manishadk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> All of you seem to be already much further in the process of getting the Visa. I am just starting out and need some help with the initial works and steps.
> 
> ...


Adding to Zaback's input, download the MSA booklet and read that thoroughly. Most of your doubts will be cleared with that.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

manishadk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> All of you seem to be already much further in the process of getting the Visa. I am just starting out and need some help with the initial works and steps.
> 
> ...


The most important thing that needs to be taken care of is plagiarism, it should not be copied from anywhere, it must be 100% your own work. And there will be no issues in writing all the CDRs from college projects but they should be from telecom domain.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

manishadk said:


> Thanks "zaback21". Will read it


Oh yes here: https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf

And as Kunwar said, don't check for plagiarism with any plagiarism software unless they allow removal after checking, else you will get plagiarism notice from EA for no fault of yours.


----------



## manishadk (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion ! 

I will write based on my own projects... Do you thik it will be wise to base one of the career episode on an internship ? (unpaid internship)... 

Do EA demand some documentary proof of internship(unpaid) or only for actual paid employment and job ? 

I was thinking of having couple of episodes from college project and one from the internship . 

Also, since you guys are all engineers.... one of my projects is IT/IT security audit on a telecom company ? ITs more to computer or IT but also bit of networking and main thing is its done on a telecom company . Should I go with it or its better if I do not use this ? Is this telecom domain enough ? 

Thanks again !


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

manishadk said:


> Also guys, I have worked in BTS tower configuration for llike 6 to 7 months initially but I took hand cash as payment so I dont have the payment slip or proof.... will it be wise to use a career episode based on that work ? I can get a letter of experience but no payment slip.... anyways what should s guy like me do regarding preparing CDR in telecom, with only college degree and experience in unrelated field. Thanks


Then you can consider is as training and write the CDR, though you cant claim points for exp for that period.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

My manager got changed few months back but i have made Statutory Declaration earlier(as my last manager was not willing to sign on company letter head) . Now If by the grace of God I get an Invite  should I make a new reference letter signed by my manager on Company letter head (as he has no issues in that).Should I submit the new letter or the old one .If I do so then there will be discrepancy in the letter which I have submitted to AE and for VISA. Please suggest


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> My manager got changed few months back but i have made Statutory Declaration earlier(as my last manager was not willing to sign on company letter head) . Now If by the grace of God I get an Invite  should I make a new reference letter signed by my manager on Company letter head (as he has no issues in that).Should I submit the new letter or the old one .If I do so then there will be discrepancy in the letter which I have submitted to AE and for VISA. Please suggest


If EA approved that then you should go with the same letter.


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

But problem is if CO verifies than i doubt on our HR team, they may say he is not my manager


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> But problem is if CO verifies than i doubt on our HR team, they may say he is not my manager


Yeah, then add the best possible document


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

But concern is if CO cross verifies from EA it will be different letter, so confused how to proceed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajjucpy said:


> My manager got changed few months back but i have made Statutory Declaration earlier(as my last manager was not willing to sign on company letter head) . Now If by the grace of God I get an Invite  should I make a new reference letter signed by my manager on Company letter head (as he has no issues in that).Should I submit the new letter or the old one .If I do so then there will be discrepancy in the letter which I have submitted to AE and for VISA. Please suggest


As a part of the document to be submitted to DIBP, you have to submit the complete set of documents you have submitted for skills assessment 

Thus the original SD you submitted earlier has to be attached 

There is no alternative 

Cheers


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Any change for 60points on 26th round ?


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

aub123 said:


> Any change for 60points on 26th round ?


Nothing is published as of now


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

One more day to come ?


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

Any one got Invite in 2633


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

No invite for 2633 as per immitracker


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

I believe there won't be any 2633 invites as long as occupation ceiling is not being announced.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> I believe there won't be any 2633 invites as long as occupation ceiling is not being announced.


I think for next rounds this cap of 1000 will increase to approx 2000 then things will go like it used to be. Though anything is possible, even thos trend might go as well.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think for next rounds this cap of 1000 will increase to approx 2000 then things will go like it used to be. Though anything is possible, even thos trend might go as well.


Hi Kunwar

I agree that if the August rounds are increased to 2000 per round, then the non pros will head very fast to 60 points again. But if it stays on 1000, each round you get further and further behind in the queue. It is possible we will not know the size of the August rounds until the results of yesterday's round is published - could be 2 weeks or more - so on 9th August invite, that is when you find out that only 70 pointers and above are being invited for all occupations again. With your occupation, nobody is pushing themselves above 60 or 65 because historically 60 points have been enough. My best advice is assume that it never gets below 70 in the near future, immediately book new IELTS /PTE to get to 70 and 75, rather than be passive and hope things go your way.

Confucius say, Man stand for long time on hill with mouth open before roast duck fly in.

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Kunwar
> 
> I agree that if the August rounds are increased to 2000 per round, then the non pros will head very fast to 60 points again. But if it stays on 1000, each round you get further and further behind in the queue. It is possible we will not know the size of the August rounds until the results of yesterday's round is published - could be 2 weeks or more - so on 9th August invite, that is when you find out that only 70 pointers and above are being invited for all occupations again. With your occupation, nobody is pushing themselves above 60 or 65 because historically 60 points have been enough. My best advice is assume that it never gets below 70 in the near future, immediately book new IELTS /PTE to get to 70 and 75, rather than be passive and hope things go your way.
> 
> ...


True that Tony,
For perfect analysis we should have occupation cielings, first round results and august inviation cap

Before investing 11800 Indian rupees, I will first wait for this


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Kunwar
> 
> I agree that if the August rounds are increased to 2000 per round, then the non pros will head very fast to 60 points again. But if it stays on 1000, each round you get further and further behind in the queue. It is possible we will not know the size of the August rounds until the results of yesterday's round is published - could be 2 weeks or more - so on 9th August invite, that is when you find out that only 70 pointers and above are being invited for all occupations again. With your occupation, nobody is pushing themselves above 60 or 65 because historically 60 points have been enough. My best advice is assume that it never gets below 70 in the near future, immediately book new IELTS /PTE to get to 70 and 75, rather than be passive and hope things go your way.
> 
> ...


Could you kindly explain why only 70 pointers are being invited from non pro-rata occupations? If we look at the data from 22/6/16, 10/5/17, 24/5/17, 7/6/17 and 21/617 on an average in every invite round 80-100 non pro-rata 70 pointers are there in the system(as these rounds only invited non pro-rata). So out of 1000 only 100 places are given to all non pro-rata combined? Do they have some quota for pro-rata and non pro-rata in every invite round?
Thanks.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

nishish said:


> Could you kindly explain why only 70 pointers are being invited from non pro-rata occupations? If we look at the data from 22/6/16, 10/5/17, 24/5/17, 7/6/17 and 21/617 on an average in every invite round 80-100 non pro-rata 70 pointers are there in the system(as these rounds only invited non pro-rata). So out of 1000 only 100 places are given to all non pro-rata combined? Do they have some quota for pro-rata and non pro-rata in every invite round?
> Thanks.


Anyway, when are you going to get your CDR done ? You got perfect 90s in PTE and still not lodging EOI. 2331 made it, so apply asap and get PR and fly to Aus lol !


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

very confusing , published occupation ceiling has not catered 26th July's results


----------



## ajjucpy (Jul 14, 2017)

out of 1100 invites 966 were for pro-rata occupations


----------



## manishadk (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys ! 

Can you clear my doubts on couple of things. 

I have decided to base my CDR on couple of projects done during my bachelors degree and one on training regarding BTS work. Anyways my question is did any of you guys get asked for the undergrad project report of document or "black-book" that you used to base the career episode on ? did they ask for soft copy ? Also for basing a career episode of training, is it a good idea and will they (EA) ask for training certification or anything ? 


Also, I have decided to include 12 months work experience not for skill assessment but just as a CPD sort of thing and include that CV as well.... however I only have the reference/experience letter and no salary slips BUT as mentioned in the MSA booklet they don't ask for evidence for anyhting less than 12 months if not the source for career episode ... but will the immigration ask for the documentary evidence later for the work even if I dont want that to be assessed for points ? 

Thanks


----------



## chanukaism (Aug 7, 2017)

I have applied under 263311 -Telecommunications Engineer

Points breakdown

Age:30
IELTS: 10
Education :15
SS:5

EOI lodged : 15/07/2017

What are my chances of getting a invitation from NSW


----------



## amjad066 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anybody received invitation in 2633 category in 9th Aug draw till now???


----------



## xm249138032 (Aug 10, 2017)

My EA Certificate Awarded on 8-April-17. Looking forward to getting more info here


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Any update if any invite is coming out for Telecom Engineering Professionals?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> Any update if any invite is coming out for Telecom Engineering Professionals?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Yes for those who score 70 and above for 189 EOI. 65 point invite is unlikely, but if there are few on 23rd August, they will go to those first in the queue from 10th May 2017

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Yes for those who score 70 and above for 189 EOI. 65 point invite is unlikely, but if there are few on 23rd August, they will go to those first in the queue from 10th May 2017
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Thanks Tony. Can you tell me where you get the data from? And 10 May? I believe you meant 10 SEP.
How much time you think it will take for 65 pointers to get an invite, if I apply now. I have 65. I've got Education Assessment from EA as Telecom Network Engineer. Awaiting Employment Assessment from EA(put in as Secondary application later).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> Thanks Tony. Can you tell me where you get the data from? And 10 May? I believe you meant 10 SEP.
> How much time you think it will take for 65 pointers to get an invite, if I apply now. I have 65. I've got Education Assessment from EA as Telecom Network Engineer. Awaiting Employment Assessment from EA(put in as Secondary application later).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


All non pro rata occupations need 70 and above for the firs t3 rounds so far this year. With a restricted 1000 total invites for 189, it will remain at 70 and above or may get some 65 point invitations on 23rd August 2017. The oldest 65 pointers in the queue are Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016, so they will get first bite at any 65 point invites until one of 2 things happen:

1 the 1000 limit is reached
2 their own 108 limit is reached

If 1 happens, that is the end of the round for 189 EOIs
If 2 happens, then remaining invites from the 1000 limit go to Other Engineers queued up at 65 points from 3rd January 2017, they get second bite at any 65 point invites left until one of 2 things happen: 

1 the 100 limit is reached
2 their own 50 limit is reached 

If 1 happens, that is the end of the round for 189 EOIs
If 2 happens, then remaining invites from the 1000 limit go to Network Professionals queued up at 65 points from 3rd February 2017, they get 3rd bite at any 65 point invites left until one of 2 things happen:

1 the 100 limit is reached
2 their own 65 limit is reached 

If 1 happens, that is the end of the round for 189 EOIs
If 2 happens, then remaining invites from the 1000 limit go to Software/Developers queued up at 65 points from 8th March 2017, they get 4th bite at any 65 point invites left until one of 2 things happen:

1 the 100 limit is reached
2 their own 310 limit is reached 

If 1 happens, that is the end of the round for 189 EOIs
If 2 happens, then remaining invites from the 1000 limit go to Electronics Engineers queued up at 65 points from 12th April 2017, they get 5th bite at any 65 point invites left until one of 2 things happen:

1 the 1000 limit is reached
2 their own 50 limit is reached 

Now the moment you have been waiting for:

If 1 happens, that is the end of the round for 189 EOIs
If 2 happens, then remaining invites from the 1000 limit go to Telecommunications Engineers queued up at 65 point from 10th May 2017, they get 6th bite at any 65 point invites left until one of 2 things happen:

1 the 1000 limit is reached
2 their backlog is cleared up to 21st June 2017 and then all other Non-Pro Rata Occupations join the mix as they are all queued up at 65 points from 21st June 2017.

Telecommunication Engineers have some older 65 point EOIs than other non-pro rata occupations as they are the only non-pro rata occupation that reached their annual ceiling early i.e. on 10th May 2017 - so no more 65 point EOIs were invited for them since 10th May 2017.


I think it could a few rounds before your occupation gets a 65 point invite as when it gets to the Software Developers, they have a large quota of 310 and will soak up the remaining 65 point invites each round - equally, they should move fastest through their backlog so when their backlog gets to 20th May 2017, your occupation will be getting invited with them. 

If the 1000 limit per round gets increased at all in September or later, this will favour the 65 point non-pro rata occupations and 65 pointers will move well ahead of the pro rata 65 pointers. 

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> All non pro rata occupations need 70 and above for the firs t3 rounds so far this year. With a restricted 1000 total invites for 189, it will remain at 70 and above or may get some 65 point invitations on 23rd August 2017. The oldest 65 pointers in the queue are Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016, so they will get first bite at any 65 point invites until one of 2 things happen:
> 
> 1 the 1000 limit is reached
> 2 their own 108 limit is reached
> ...


Thanks a lot Tony for the effort to explain all this. I do understand it more now.

I will put my application as Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312). So in your experience would 65 points get me an invite till September/October, if I apply by next week ie 22 Aug?
Right now my point breakdown is -

Age - 28 - 30 pts
Education - 15 pts (accessed by EA)
English - 20 pts (aboce 80 each section, 90 overall in PTE)

Total - 65 points


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> Thanks a lot Tony for the effort to explain all this. I do understand it more now.
> 
> I will put my application as Telecommunications Network Engineer (263312). So in your experience would 65 points get me an invite till September/October, if I apply by next week ie 22 Aug?
> Right now my point breakdown is -
> ...


Hi Maka

Put EOI for 65 now, what is the delay? - you need to get in the queue - first come first served. If you are confidant that you score the 5 points for experience, put one in for 70 also. You then should get invite on 23rd August for the 70 point EOI and get 60 days to lodge the visa. By which time you will have the experience assessment back from Engineers Australia. If EA does not recognise your experience, then you don't lodge the visa application on the 70 point invite and you wait for the 65 point to deliver the goods. If you are unsure about the experience then the right thing to do would be just to lodge the 65 point EOI as you could be wasting a place that somebody else is desperate for.

Regards

tony coates


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Maka
> 
> Put EOI for 65 now, what is the delay? - you need to get in the queue - first come first served. If you are confidant that you score the 5 points for experience, put one in for 70 also. You then should get invite on 23rd August for the 70 point EOI and get 60 days to lodge the visa. By which time you will have the experience assessment back from Engineers Australia. If EA does not recognise your experience, then you don't lodge the visa application on the 70 point invite and you wait for the 65 point to deliver the goods. If you are unsure about the experience then the right thing to do would be just to lodge the 65 point EOI as you could be wasting a place that somebody else is desperate for.
> 
> ...


I'll just get mine and my spouse s docs in order on the double and submit it ASAP. Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> All non pro rata occupations need 70 and above for the firs t3 rounds so far this year. With a restricted 1000 total invites for 189, it will remain at 70 and above or may get some 65 point invitations on 23rd August 2017. The oldest 65 pointers in the queue are Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016, so they will get first bite at any 65 point invites until one of 2 things happen:
> 
> 1 the 1000 limit is reached
> 2 their own 108 limit is reached
> ...


One more thing. Can I apply EoI with 65 and later get if and when I get the work exp points, I can update my application right?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> One more thing. Can I apply EoI with 65 and later get if and when I get the work exp points, I can update my application right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


correct


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> All non pro rata occupations need 70 and above for the firs t3 rounds so far this year. With a restricted 1000 total invites for 189, it will remain at 70 and above or may get some 65 point invitations on 23rd August 2017. The oldest 65 pointers in the queue are Mechanical Engineers from 19th November 2016, so they will get first bite at any 65 point invites until one of 2 things happen:
> 
> 1 the 1000 limit is reached
> 2 their own 108 limit is reached
> ...


All stories aside lets talk about telecom engineers submitting eoi"s right now. Whats your prediction for them approximately how much waiting time you are anticipating for 65 pointers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> All stories aside lets talk about telecom engineers submitting eoi"s right now. Whats your prediction for them approximately how much waiting time you are anticipating for 65 pointers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Crystal Ball Stuff - if it stays at 1000 per round, I don't think there will be any joy before next July or whenever the occupation reaches it's ceiling. If we get an increase of the 1000 per round, then after 1 or 2 results we can start guessing a bit more accurately as to how quickly the 65 point backlog gets cleared - it should clear quickly enough up to 21st June but we already now have nearly 2 months of backlogs in all occupations at 60 points from 21st June 2017 - so 65 point EOIs lodged further and further away from 21st June 2017 are going to take some time to get to - unless the 1000 is increased to closer to 2000 for a few rounds

I hope that wasn't too long a story what with your short attention span and all that

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Folks!

Today I received my IELTS result. It's a shame that I got 6.5 in speaking whereas my other band scores are satisfactory. L-7.5 ; R-8.5; W-7.0 . I want my speaking score to be reassessed. What's your suggestion? Should I challenge? Is there any possibility that remark process might reduce my score? Please enlighten me regarding the matter. 

Thank you.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Today I received my IELTS result. It's a shame that I got 6.5 in speaking whereas my other band scores are satisfactory. L-7.5 ; R-8.5; W-7.0 . I want my speaking score to be reassessed. What's your suggestion? Should I challenge? Is there any possibility that remark process might reduce my score? Please enlighten me regarding the matter.
> 
> Thank you.


Usually it shouldn't decrease.

Frankly IELTS is always like this. Thats why i feel PTE is better due to computer marking


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Today I received my IELTS result. It's a shame that I got 6.5 in speaking whereas my other band scores are satisfactory. L-7.5 ; R-8.5; W-7.0 . I want my speaking score to be reassessed. What's your suggestion? Should I challenge? Is there any possibility that remark process might reduce my score? Please enlighten me regarding the matter.
> 
> Thank you.


speaking is the most subjective scoring process of the four categories - so definitely worth a challenge - but book a PTE while you wait for the re-score

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> Usually it shouldn't decrease.
> 
> Frankly IELTS is always like this. Thats why i feel PTE is better due to computer marking


Thanks..


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> speaking is the most subjective scoring process of the four categories - so definitely worth a challenge - but book a PTE while you wait for the re-score
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Thanks for your advice.. 

OT: You're from Wales,I see.. Just to inform you I love Gareth Bale- my most favorite footballer..


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Come on tony let us know when can we expect 65 pointers to move ahead

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear All,
I also submitted 189 EOI today with 65 points. 
Hope to get invite in next 2-3 months.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Come on tony let us know when can we expect 65 pointers to move ahead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Been crunching the numbers throughout the day - don't like them - do you want the short story or the long story ?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Been crunching the numbers throughout the day - don't like them - do you want the short story or the long story ?


I need to the point ballpark month you can think of

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*Another EOI with 190*

Hi,

I have 65 points 263312 DOE 21-July-2017. I am looking at atleast 6 invitation rounds wait for invitation.My question is can I lodge another EOI for 190 which will make my points 70 and will not disturb my DOE of original EOI since updating will change the DOE.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

UmarSid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 65 points 263312 DOE 21-July-2017. I am looking at atleast 6 invitation rounds wait for invitation.My question is can I lodge another EOI for 190 which will make my points 70 and will not disturb my DOE of original EOI since updating will change the DOE.


You can lodge another EOI

Cheers


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply.if I get invited on my new 190 EOI will it freez my previous EOI for 60 days or these will be completely independent.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi All,
We we can expect invite for 2633 for 65 pointers ?
I guess no invitation on 23rd round.

Thanks


----------



## takobaba (Jul 11, 2017)

I just did pte and got 7 ielts equivalent resulting 60 for my 263312 application but from the discussions here i think 60 for 263312 seems a bit hard to get am i right? any comments on 60 for 263312 for 189?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Come on tony let us know when can we expect 65 pointers to move ahead
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


posted them on the August thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13123010-post158.html

Regards

Tony


----------



## veneith (Mar 11, 2008)

*Chance for 60 pointer in 189 stream?*

Hi Guys,
Any chance of getting through on 60 points now that the September invites have increased? DOE is 06-Jul-2017 and occupation code is 263311.

Thanks,
Vinnie


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

veneith said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any chance of getting through on 60 points now that the September invites have increased? DOE is 06-Jul-2017 and occupation code is 263311.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinnie


Probably

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Probably
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> EA applied 1st Apr 2017
> ...


Hi

Maybe in October if it stays at 1750 - I think all 65 pointers could be cleared in the two September rounds

Regards

Tony


----------



## veneith (Mar 11, 2008)

Appreciate the response.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

*189 invite for 263311*

Hi 
can I expect invite in september, I lodged my eoi on 11/05/2017 with 60 points 263311, telecom engineer


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

Kaur preet said:


> Hi
> can I expect invite in september, I lodged my eoi on 11/05/2017 with 60 points 263311, telecom engineer


I think you will get in Sept 
But basis Tony's analysis you will get in Oct 

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> I think you will get in Sept
> But basis Tony's analysis you will get in Oct
> 
> Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
> ...


60 pointers in Sep/Oct with EOI lodged May 17 , I have my doubts

Cheers


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

*EOI 21 July 2017 263312 65 points*

Hi All,

When can I expect invite. I lost all hope and lost focus now I think things are looking good again.Someone update should I start preparing the documents for application?:fingerscrossed:
DOE 21-July-2017
263312
65 points


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

UmarSid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When can I expect invite. I lost all hope and lost focus now I think things are looking good again.Someone update should I start preparing the documents for application?:fingerscrossed:
> DOE 21-July-2017
> ...


According to some 65 pointers r suppose to get invite this month. Nothing is for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> According to some 65 pointers r suppose to get invite this month. Nothing is for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Rabs wont believe it until that invitation email is in his inbox - I don't blame him.

hoping for 65 point invites for all non-pros up to about 1st August 2017 tomorrow night, surely mid-July 2017 at worst - but the system has bitten our backside before so let's be cautiously optimistic, as they say .

Think I'll get some sleep as tomorrow could be a long night

Regards


Tony


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Rabs wont believe it until that invitation email is in his inbox - I don't blame him.
> 
> hoping for 65 point invites for all non-pros up to about 1st August 2017 tomorrow night, surely mid-July 2017 at worst - but the system has bitten our backside before so let's be cautiously optimistic, as they say .
> 
> ...



Lets hope it happens in September. Who knows invites limit get revised to 1000 again in next month.:fingerscrossed: Don't worry Rabs it will happen for us in September.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Rabs wont believe it until that invitation email is in his inbox - I don't blame him.
> 
> hoping for 65 point invites for all non-pros up to about 1st August 2017 tomorrow night, surely mid-July 2017 at worst - but the system has bitten our backside before so let's be cautiously optimistic, as they say .
> 
> ...


I trust your wisdom Tony. But my epi doe is 16th august. So i am not expecting on 6th. However can you please tell me if the draw is on 6th or 5th. I am currently GMT+5 time zone. As you mentioned the draw is tomorrow (i am writing this message on 5th september at 9:22am ) so technically one more day is thete as draw is on 6th

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I trust your wisdom Tony. But my epi doe is 16th august. So i am not expecting on 6th. However can you please tell me if the draw is on 6th or 5th. I am currently GMT+5 time zone. As you mentioned the draw is tomorrow (i am writing this message on 5th september at 9:22am ) so technically one more day is thete as draw is on 6th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Around 8 PM today for you.. actually draw will be at 12 AM Australian time.

Ielts Dec L9 R8 W7 S7
EA applied 1st Apr 2017
First reply 9th May additional docs
submited on 13th May
EA outcome +ve 16th May
Engineering Professional
Telecom Engineer 263312


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I trust your wisdom Tony. But my epi doe is 16th august. So i am not expecting on 6th. However can you please tell me if the draw is on 6th or 5th. I am currently GMT+5 time zone. As you mentioned the draw is tomorrow (i am writing this message on 5th september at 9:22am ) so technically one more day is thete as draw is on 6th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


7pm today Pakistan time

Cheers


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all my telco mates...i received 189 visa grant for 263311 yesterday..please keep me in your prayers....

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

laxswa said:


> Hi all my telco mates...i received 189 visa grant for 263311 yesterday..please keep me in your prayers....
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


What were your points

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

65pts, 2 August, invited


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> What were your points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


60  

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

laxswa said:


> 60
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Congrats, could u give us your DOE ?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> I trust your wisdom Tony. But my epi doe is 16th august. So i am not expecting on 6th. However can you please tell me if the draw is on 6th or 5th. I am currently GMT+5 time zone. As you mentioned the draw is tomorrow (i am writing this message on 5th september at 9:22am ) so technically one more day is thete as draw is on 6th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi Rabs

Looks like it got to at least 2nd August - which is great - no avoiding it for 20th September as I think it will get to clearing all 65 pointers up to 20th September with hopefully a few lucky Telecomms Engineers on 60 points from late May 2017

Regards

Tony


----------



## Wingmaker (May 1, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Rabs
> 
> Looks like it got to at least 2nd August - which is great - no avoiding it for 20th September as I think it will get to clearing all 65 pointers up to 20th September with hopefully a few lucky Telecomms Engineers on 60 points from late May 2017
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, do 60 points Telecomms fellas with DOE early July 2017 has any chance in Sept 2nd round?


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aub123 said:


> 65pts, 2 August, invited


Man august people r getting cleared. My doe is 21st aug and i dint get invited with 65

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Man august people r getting cleared. My doe is 21st aug and i dint get invited with 65
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You definitely receive it this 20 sep round


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

laxswa said:


> 60
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy, please share your timeline for getting the grant


----------



## laxswa (Mar 14, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Congrats buddy, please share your timeline for getting the grant


OCCUPATION:

Telecommunication Engineer 

VISA Subclass : 189

INVITATION: 1 Feb 2017 with 60 points

VISA lodged: 6th March

CO ASSIGNED:22 March 2017 asking for more evidence of employment(Adelaide)

Information Provided: 27 March 2017

VISA GRANT DATE:4th Sep 2017 (Adelaide)

Breaking of 60 points :::

AGE : 30
SKILL: 15(Engineers Australia)
Language :10
Work exp:5

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

laxswa said:


> OCCUPATION:
> 
> Telecommunication Engineer
> 
> ...


Best of luck for your future mate, hope to catch up soon in Australia.
Keep posting about your further experience there on ground zero.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

aub123 said:


> You definitely receive it this 20 sep round


Amen to that 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## duy_tran88 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I hold a Telecom degree and am working with Avaya VoIP and SIP products supporting video conferencing, tele-presence for 6 years. I have found that VoIP field should go with ACS under Computer and Network Engineer, 263111. If so, my degree would not be counted and my experience point would be significantly deducted. I would like to ask if there is anyone who has the same background as mine got positive from EA under Telecom Eng ? Any chance for me?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## kjyaccess (Apr 19, 2017)

*Invitation Date*

Hi guys,

I lodged my EOI in 24th June 2017 as Telecommunications Engineer 263311
And I have 60 points. (189)

Could you suggest a rough time I would get the invitation?
What are my chances of having visa before January 2018?

Do you think it is better to collect my partner points and update the EOI?
(But it will be 2 months when I get the ACS assessment of my wife)

Appreciate your kind advice on this. 

Thank you.


----------



## veneith (Mar 11, 2008)

What is the outlook for 2633 with 60 points? People with 65 points seemed to have received invites till September.


----------



## Kunwar ankush (May 3, 2017)

veneith said:


> What is the outlook for 2633 with 60 points? People with 65 points seemed to have received invites till September.


Now this depends upon of number of maximum invites in month of October. If it will remain same at 1750 or even 1500+ then there are chances for 60 pointers otherwise they have to wait till all pro rata ciliengs to get filled and that would be around March/April 2018. Again, this is the worst case scenario. Hope things will go smooth and 60 pointers (including me) get invite in the month of October


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

What's the update folks?


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi everyone
So there is no hope for 60 pointers in october
TIA


----------



## papon (Oct 3, 2017)

Bro, I think you have applied EOI after May 2017. Have you invited yet?


----------



## Saurabh0410 (Nov 21, 2017)

Kunwar ankush said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am starting this thread so that all the Telecom Engineers plus the Networking Engineers can connect here. We all can be a united force to combat any hurdle that we will face and can create a better place for all the folks who are already connected though wires or wirelessly.


My first post on forum. I am glad that you started this thread Ankush. I was searching for Telecom related occupation code. If I can recall correctly, you also worked with Ericsson 

Friends, I just started planning for PR. But looking at my career path I am bit confused about which occupation code I fit in. 

I started as Network Engineer(RF planning and rollout for CDMA,EVDO,LTE) in 2010 and same responsibilities till 2015. After this I am working(till date) as Assistant Project Manager for BSS and OSS deployment. I hold PMP, B.Tech. in E.C.E. and PG Diploma in Wireless technologies and Applications from CDAC.

All of my work ex(8 years) is with Ericsson and my last salary slip states designation as Assistant Manager. Request all of you to please guide me which occupation code should i be going forward with. 

How does verifying bodies consider the shift in job responsibilities of an applicant during his/her entire career? I believe such shift must be common with many applicants.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Why is this group dead? Please update us with your news,bro!


----------



## satnamsidhu (Jan 1, 2015)

*Ielts general or academic*

Hello everyone,
I have got my skill assessment, but I don't know if I can apply for EOI with IELTS general marks. Does anyone have experience with this, can I apply with IELTS general?
Thank you.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

satnamsidhu said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have got my skill assessment, but I don't know if I can apply for EOI with IELTS general marks. Does anyone have experience with this, can I apply with IELTS general?
> Thank you.


Yes you can


----------



## satnamsidhu (Jan 1, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> Yes you can


Thank you Kirk


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah

Have you seen the news, guys?


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

HI All,

I have applied for Telecommunications Network engineer with 65 points in December.

65 points till September last week is cleared. But from OCT to till Date only 70/75 pointers are invited as invitations were between 300-500/draw.

Hope the invitations will be streamlined with atleast 1000/12000 per draw. Else there is no hope for 65 pointers as well.


----------



## ravinder.529 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I have to prepare affidavit for my roles and responsibilities for anz code 263312 ( telecommunication network engineer).
Can you pl share some of the common and major roles and responsibilities of 263312. 
It will help me strengthen the case.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have to prepare affidavit for my roles and responsibilities for anz code 263312 ( telecommunication network engineer).
> Can you pl share some of the common and major roles and responsibilities of 263312.
> It will help me strengthen the case.


Tasks Include:

planning, designing, building, configuring and commissioning telecommunications devices, networks and systems, such as voice, radio, two-way, data, microwave, satellite and digital data systems, and ensuring telecommunications systems interconnect with equipment from different manufacturers, service providers and users

compiling engineering project proposals to define goals, identify scope, background and need, and ascertain cost of equipment, parts and services

evaluating and procuring new products and services from vendors

ensuring compliance with laws, regulations, policies and procedures in the provision of telecommunications systems

selecting and developing new telecommunications sites by locating sites, filing documents, drawing up documents for approval, drafting construction drawings and following through to approval

determining appropriate configurations of telecommunications hardware and software, ensuring desired performance of telecommunications equipment

preparing and interpreting specifications, drawings and regulations for the use of telecommunications equipment

determining the type and arrangement of circuits, transformers, circuit-breakers, transmission lines and equipment

identifying and analysing problems and needs of existing telecommunications systems, such as interference, intelligibility and clarity, to determine the most appropriate means of reducing, eliminating and avoiding current and future problems and improve communications

monitoring telecommunications systems to assess need for updates, upgrades, enhancements, preventive maintenance and new systems

assessing performance levels of system hardware and software to project future needs, and developing short- and long-terms plans for updating equipment, adding capabilities, enhancing existing systems and providing improved telecommunications



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

ravinder.529 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have to prepare affidavit for my roles and responsibilities for anz code 263312 ( telecommunication network engineer).
> Can you pl share some of the common and major roles and responsibilities of 263312.
> It will help me strengthen the case.


planning, designing, building, configuring and commissioning telecommunications devices, networks and systems, such as voice, radio, two-way, data, microwave, satellite and digital data systems, and ensuring telecommunications systems interconnect with equipment from different manufacturers, service providers and users

compiling engineering project proposals to define goals, identify scope, background and need, and ascertain cost of equipment, parts and services

evaluating and procuring new products and services from vendors

ensuring compliance with laws, regulations, policies and procedures in the provision of telecommunications systems

selecting and developing new telecommunications sites by locating sites, filing documents, drawing up documents for approval, drafting construction drawings and following through to approval

determining appropriate configurations of telecommunications hardware and software, ensuring desired performance of telecommunications equipment

preparing and interpreting specifications, drawings and regulations for the use of telecommunications equipment

determining the type and arrangement of circuits, transformers, circuit-breakers, transmission lines and equipment

identifying and analysing problems and needs of existing telecommunications systems, such as interference, intelligibility and clarity, to determine the most appropriate means of reducing, eliminating and avoiding current and future problems and improve communications

monitoring telecommunications systems to assess need for updates, upgrades, enhancements, preventive maintenance and new systems

assessing performance levels of system hardware and software to project future needs, and developing short- and long-terms plans for updating equipment, adding capabilities, enhancing existing systems and providing improved telecommunications.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhay.d (May 13, 2017)

Hi Ankush,

Can you suggest based on the below Roles & Responsibilities , will be valid for Telecom Network Engineer. I am planning to apply for EA assessment as Telecom Network Engineer.

•	To perform tasks relating to telecom network operations, design, installation and maintenance for telecommunications service offerings. 
•	To plan, configure, deploy, test, maintains, monitors, and troubleshoots telecommunications network components to provide a secure, high performance unified communications network, including services for core LAN/WAN, VOIP(voice Over Internet Protocol), QOS (Quality of Service, COS (Class of Service, VLAN's Virtual Local Area Network, SBC's (Session Border Controller) and SIP(session Initiated Protocol).
•	To provision telecom services with Cisco Products such as Cisco Call Manager Server, Cisco Unified Presence Server, Cisco Video Communications Server (as Expressway-C and Expressway-E for Mobile and Remote Access (MRA), and as a dedicated 3rd party SIP registrar), Session Border Controller (SBC), Voice /PSTN Gateways.
•	Create, maintain and update diagrams/documentation of evolving Unified Communications solution environments and operational procedures.
•	Manage research test-lab environments and place order requests for Voice and Data equipment and circuit/bandwidth requirements to vendors and service providers.
•	Troubleshoot and report telco issues to carrier and work to resolution.
•	Analyze and make recommendations on voice & data traffic volume for the equipment.
•	Interface and communicate with customers on service requests and support issues, follow through to completion and provide regular updates. 
•	Engage and coordinate with Telecom vendors for projects and incidents.
•	Provide technical guidance to other team members.
•	Work cross-functionally with internal and external peers to accomplish assignments.
•	Provide On-call support for critical Customer issues.


----------



## Abhay.d (May 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anybody suggest based on the below Roles & Responsibilities , will be valid for Telecom Network Engineer. I am planning to apply for EA assessment as Telecom Network Engineer.

•	To perform tasks relating to telecom network operations, design, installation and maintenance for telecommunications service offerings. 
•	To plan, configure, deploy, test, maintains, monitors, and troubleshoots telecommunications network components to provide a secure, high performance unified communications network, including services for core LAN/WAN, VOIP(voice Over Internet Protocol), QOS (Quality of Service, COS (Class of Service, VLAN's Virtual Local Area Network, SBC's (Session Border Controller) and SIP(session Initiated Protocol).
•	To provision telecom services with Cisco Products such as Cisco Call Manager Server, Cisco Unified Presence Server, Cisco Video Communications Server (as Expressway-C and Expressway-E for Mobile and Remote Access (MRA), and as a dedicated 3rd party SIP registrar), Session Border Controller (SBC), Voice /PSTN Gateways.
•	Create, maintain and update diagrams/documentation of evolving Unified Communications solution environments and operational procedures.
•	Manage research test-lab environments and place order requests for Voice and Data equipment and circuit/bandwidth requirements to vendors and service providers.
•	Troubleshoot and report telco issues to carrier and work to resolution.
•	Analyze and make recommendations on voice & data traffic volume for the equipment.
•	Interface and communicate with customers on service requests and support issues, follow through to completion and provide regular updates. 
•	Engage and coordinate with Telecom vendors for projects and incidents.
•	Provide technical guidance to other team members.
•	Work cross-functionally with internal and external peers to accomplish assignments.
•	Provide On-call support for critical Customer issues.


----------



## tarunsharma1186 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for EOI with 70 points on 19-feb-18.. is anyone have an idea when i can expect invitation bcoz as per current trend 70 pointers are look like 55 pointers on previous years.


----------



## Brins (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi friends,
I am a 2017 graduate of Master's in Telecommunications from Staffordshire university,UK. Now I am in my native 'India'. I have lodged application for skilled graduate 476 visa two months before and I am expecting my grant by end of this month. I am really clueless about my next move after my arrival to Australia. 
I will be grateful if anyone here could guide me through this. I would like to know about the job market for telecom freshers in Australia and any kind of suggestions regarding job/accommodation/living expenses..will be highly appreciable.


----------



## red1230 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi. I Joined this forum today. Didn't find much recent update. Does anyone got invitation for 65 points in 189 or 70 points in 190 for the field 263311 Telecommunication Engineering Professionals ? I launched my EOIs on October 2017 and still waiting.


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

red1230 said:


> Hi. I Joined this forum today. Didn't find much recent update. Does anyone got invitation for 65 points in 189 or 70 points in 190 for the field 263311 Telecommunication Engineering Professionals ? I launched my EOIs on October 2017 and still waiting.


HI,
no 65 pointers are called from 6 months.
Latest 65 pointers backlog is at Oct 1st week.
If 65 pointers are invited you may get the change in next 2-3 months as 70 pointers are yet to be cleared form March to till date.

Iam also waiting with 65 applied on 1st Week of Dec2017

Regards,
Venkat

EOI: 65 points with Telecom and Network professional.


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi folks,

I want to start writing my CDRs. I am working as Senior Network Operations Engineer in a Telecom company for about 3 years. If you know any helpful post/thread/suggestion/website regarding CDR of Telecom Engineers, please redirect me there. Thanks.


----------



## red1230 (Jul 26, 2018)

venkataramanareddy said:


> HI,
> no 65 pointers are called from 6 months.
> Latest 65 pointers backlog is at Oct 1st week.
> If 65 pointers are invited you may get the change in next 2-3 months as 70 pointers are yet to be cleared form March to till date.
> ...


Thanks Venkat. I'm waiting from 23rd of October.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

red1230 said:


> Hi. I Joined this forum today. Didn't find much recent update. Does anyone got invitation for 65 points in 189 or 70 points in 190 for the field 263311 Telecommunication Engineering Professionals ? I launched my EOIs on October 2017 and still waiting.


65 pointers are non-invited at this stage in sc189, sc190 world is currently, after new FY has been somewhat quiet... so no updates really.


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Did anyone get an invite this July? either 189 or 190 with 70pts or more? Please share your EOI


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

tanvir2220 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I want to start writing my CDRs. I am working as Senior Network Operations Engineer in a Telecom company for about 3 years. If you know any helpful post/thread/suggestion/website regarding CDR of Telecom Engineers, please redirect me there. Thanks.


Make sure you write the CDR's in your own words in first person narrative. Have a read of the Professional Engineer Summary Statement. All the competency elements of the summary statement should be addressed in your CDR's. And please please please do not copy anyone else's work. Proof read your work multiple times. The whole process can take 1-2 months to complete. You have mentioned about experience, I think you should not have any problem doing this. Good luck!


----------



## tanvir2220 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi 
Any thread for Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologists? What are the chances of getting invitation with 70 points for Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist (313214)?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

Any update. ??? Did any telecom engineer received NSW State Nomination invite after 1 july 2018.

No update in IMMI Tracker for telecom engineer 263311. I am worried if they usually send invite to this ANZSCO or not??

If anyone received, kindly confirm!!!

i am wor


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

#199 (permalink) Add to divyesh.sethi's Reputation Report Post 
Old 25th September 2018, 11:26 PM
divyesh.sethi divyesh.sethi is online now
Member


Join Date: Aug 2017
Location: India
Posts: 67
Rep Power: 0
divyesh.sethi is on a distinguished road
6 likes received
10 likes given


Hi Friends, 

Any update. ??? Did any telecom engineer received NSW State Nomination invite yet.

Kindly confirm!!


----------



## Ridi10 (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am waiting for EA assessment for 263312 (application lodged on 30th October with Fast track), but it is stuck in Assessment In Progress for almost 4 weeks now. I have also scheduled an IELTS test, last results were L7, S7.5, R8, W6.5 (which i am working to pass the 7 band). 

If my CDR application is successful and my IELTS results are above 7, i get 70 points for Visa-189. Can anyone help me, with 70 points, how real are my chances?

I am asking as i am considering also a graduate program in AU that would grant me a student visa, but from what i've read, the EOI could seriously affect my student visa application. 

Can you help me with any comment?

Thank you!!!


----------



## deepaksa (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi,

I am having Fiber optics Project experience for Telecom Project. Please Let know which ANZSCO code may be applicable to me.


----------



## deepaksa (Jun 14, 2018)

*ANZSCO Code for Fiber optical Engineer*

Hi,

I am team leader for 10 Fiber optical engineer. please let me know which ANZSCO applicable for me.


----------

